

Full Text Searching with Solr and Sunspot - zmoazeni
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/03/08/full-text-searching-with-solr-and-sunspot/

======
jhancock
Good intro. I've been using sunspot for a year on a ruby webapp (merb, I found
the sunspot lib nicely framework agnostic). It took a few hours to setup and
get my content indexed. Its been running in production for a year with zero
maintenance.

~~~
gtani
Solr/lucene (they're on a joint release schedule now) give you more config
options than any other fulltext engine. Some alternatives are sphinx (blazing
fast indexing), IndexTank, and Riak Search (I haven't tried the last 2).

~~~
zmoazeni
If anyone has any good resources on Riak search, please share them. I keep
hearing good things about Riak and haven't dived in yet.

------
getsat
Check out Sphinx and the amazing ThinkingSphinx gem. Having used both
extensively, I greatly prefer Sphinx over Solr.

<http://sphinxsearch.com/>

<http://freelancing-god.github.com/ts/en/>

CollectiveIdea also maintains a good fork of delayed_job for those who are
interested in that.

~~~
postit
If you have a really huge dataset go away from sphinx, it takes forever to
index and doesn't offer incremental updates, as well it crashes regularly

~~~
brndnhy
No, there is no incremental mode to the indexer, but that doesn't mean it
can't be done.

Create a counter table to keep track of what records you've indexed and cron
frequent indexer runs using the latest records as offsets.

If you have documents that frequently change, maintain your full index less
often and instead merge the two on a more regular basis.

Sphinx's indexer speed is one of its advantages, but it's largely dependent on
the efficiency of your SQL and underlying MySQL indices. Perhaps something
else is indirectly influencing your indexing performance.

